# Blues You Can Use, by John Ganapes



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am self-taught, starting in my early 40's. Now I am 61, and still don't know much more than chord progressions and blues scales. I never learned a single song!

Here's my plan: bought a Squire Affinity Strat, going to buy an Epiphone Valve Junior amp, and this book. Then I am going to discipline myself to systematically work my way through this book, even if it takes me a whole year.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I know a dude that's 40 something that started using that book after about 3 years of playing (same situation as you, just played progressions and some scales) and a year and a half or two years later he's improvisin' blues over backing tracks. He says it's very good... good luck to you sir (or m'am... I forgot girls play guitar too :tongue!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I started in my early 40's and am 55 now. I think I should probably do the same as you are. Good luck with it. Let us know what you think of the book.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

My newest guitar is just *begging* for me to learn more blues (I only know like 3 riffs/licks). You'll have to let us know if the book is any good and mayhap I will purchase myself a copy :nod:

Cadence


----------



## rkwlau (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry to bring this thread back from the dead, but I saw this book at L&M and was wondering how it is.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

It's a really good book. I absolutely recommend getting it if you want are a beginning blues guitarist.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

And some helpful stuff on his web site too: http://www.bluesyoucanuse.com/


----------

